# Insulated Cabelas Waders



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Selling a pair of cabelas 5mm 1600 gram chest waders. They are a size 10R and were only used one season. They are Advantage Max4 camo i can easily send you a picture if you would like. I have them listed on ksl for $125 but would happily sell them on here for $100.

Thanks!


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Sold.


----------

